# DD externe en lecture seule sur la Freebox



## JediMac (1 Mai 2010)

LO,

Je me suis décidé à essayer de brancher un DD sur le port USB de ma freebox. Ben oui, avec tous les Myazaki enregistrés en avril (merci Arte ! ) il me faut maintenant de la place.
J'ai un WD Home Edition de 500 Go qui me sert de disque de sauvegarde de mon iMac. Lorsque je le branche sur le port USB (du haut) de la freebox, j'y accède et je peux naviguer dedans, mais il est en lecture seule . J'ai lu que c'était ce qui se produisait lorsqu'on débranchait directement le DD, sans le désactiver.
Je l'ai rebranché sur l'iMac pour modifier les autorisations comme le propose Univers Freebox, mais rien y fait il reste en lecture seule sur la freebox.
Sur un autre forum, le formatage en HFS+ journalisé est mis en cause, mais sans que cette hypothèse n'ait été validée. Avant d'éventuellement formater mon DD qui contient quand même ma sauvegarde, je vous consulte.
Y-a-t-il une solution pour ce problème de lecture seule ?
Quelqu'un a-t-il fait le test après avoir désactiver la journalisation ?

Merci


----------



## JediMac (2 Mai 2010)

J'ai progressé et désactivant la journalisation via une commande du terminal, ce qui m'a évité un formatage du disque.
Maintenant lorsque je branche mon disque sur la Freebox, il n'est plus indiqué "lecture seule", mais "OK".
Par contre, je ne vois toujours pas comment indiquer que c'est sur ce DD que je souhaite enregistrer.


----------



## ivanlefou (12 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,

je remonte ce fil pour avoir quelques conseil et ne pas faire des bêtises...

je souhaite brancher un disque dur externe  (wd my passport essential 500go) sur ma freebox HD et j'ai quelques questions.


1- quel type de formatage?  hfs+ ?   journalisé ? 

 je partais sur du hfs+ mais j'ai cru comprendre que le pvr de la freebox HD ne peut enregistrer dessus  !? , juste de la lecture de fichiers, qu'en est il?

2 - j'ai lu aussi que en cas de formatage HFS+, on ne peut pas débrancher le disque "a chaud" . Mais est il possible de débrancher  si la freebox HD est  éteinte (avec le bouton rouge de la télécommande) ?


merci à ceux qui on une freebox et un disque externe de m'éclairer sur la meilleure marche à suivre !


----------



## JediMac (12 Octobre 2010)

D'après Free, tous les formats sont bons.
Pour la procédure, il y a un pas-à-pas ici.

Pour le débranchement, je ne pourrai répondre, le mien est en permanence dessus. Mais quand j'ai fait quelques essais au début, le fait de débrancher à chaud rendait le disque "lecture seule", donc plus possible d'enregistrer dessus.
J'ai essayé une fois de programmer un enregistrement vers le DD externe et bien que la procédure ce soit déroulée sans problème, cela n'a pas marché :sleep:.
Je n'ai pas eu le temps de reprendre les tests depuis.


----------



## Invité (12 Octobre 2010)

Ah, on peut enregistrer direct depuis la Fbx sur un disque branché à l'arrière ?
Je croyais que ça passait systématiquement sur le disque dur de la Fbx


----------



## ivanlefou (12 Octobre 2010)

JediMac a dit:


> D'après Free, tous les formats sont bons.
> Pour la procédure, il y a un pas-à-pas ici.
> 
> Pour le débranchement, je ne pourrai répondre, le mien est en permanence dessus. Mais quand j'ai fait quelques essais au début, le fait de débrancher à chaud rendait le disque "lecture seule", donc plus possible d'enregistrer dessus.
> ...




merci pour ton témoignage.

surtout ce que je cherche, savoir ce qu'il en en est d'un disque en "lecture seule"
cela fait 2 jours que je cherche sur internet et je n'ai rien trouvé de concret.
est ce réversible sans perte des données?

merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h54 ----------




Invité a dit:


> Ah, on peut enregistrer direct depuis la Fbx sur un disque branché à l'arrière ?
> Je croyais que ça passait systématiquement sur le disque dur de la Fbx



sauf pour les chaînes qui l'interdisent : tf1, m6, c+


----------



## Invité (12 Octobre 2010)

J'avais pas suivi le lien de *JediMac *avecles explications ! *:rose:

*Ah merde, ça ne marche toujours pas en Ftp* :mouais:
*


----------



## ivanlefou (13 Octobre 2010)

encore un petit appel aux témoignages.

l'un d'entre vous a t'il un disque dur externe en hfs+ sur sa freebox hd

merci.


----------



## Invité (13 Octobre 2010)

Oui, et après avoir remis les autorisations c'est OK.
Donc possible d'enregistrer direct


----------



## ivanlefou (13 Octobre 2010)

Invité a dit:


> Oui, et après avoir remis les autorisations c'est OK.
> Donc possible d'enregistrer direct



merci 
mais pourrais tu m'expliquer un peu plus: "après avoir remis les autorisations"

bonne soirée


----------



## Invité (13 Octobre 2010)

Déjà je l'ai éjecté de la Fbx en passant pas le sous-menu Usb (dans paramètres il me semble)
J'ai 2 partitions sur le disque, je clique sur les flèches de la télécommande pour arriver sur "désactiver" donc deux fois pour moi.
Ensuite tu suis le premier lien du post par *JediMac  : *Univers Freebox
Perso en "groupe" j'ai mis "admin" et lecture/écriture et "ignorer les autorisations"
Tu rebranche ton disque, et normalement tu devrais voir "ok" au lieu de "lecture seule" dans le sous-menu Usb.


----------



## ivanlefou (14 Octobre 2010)

Invité a dit:


> Déjà je l'ai éjecté de la Fbx en passant pas le sous-menu Usb (dans paramètres il me semble)
> J'ai 2 partitions sur le disque, je clique sur les flèches de la télécommande pour arriver sur "désactiver" donc deux fois pour moi.
> Ensuite tu suis le premier lien du post par *JediMac  : *Univers Freebox
> Perso en "groupe" j'ai mis "admin" et lecture/écriture et "ignorer les autorisations"
> Tu rebranche ton disque, et normalement tu devrais voir "ok" au lieu de "lecture seule" dans le sous-menu Usb.



ok merci pour les explications, 
c'est plus clair et plus rassurant.


----------



## ivanlefou (18 Octobre 2010)

un petit retour,

voila cela à l'air de fonctionner pour le moment.
 La seul question que je me pose, pourquoi le nom du disque n'apparait pas dans l'interface de la freebox. 
c'est juste affiché "sans titre".
mais ce n'est pas grave jusqu'ici tous roule.


----------



## Invité (18 Octobre 2010)

chez moi aussi, et sur les photos écran des tutos aussi, c'est "sans titre"


----------



## ivanlefou (24 Octobre 2010)

voilà les "ennuies"  commences,

durant un transfert ftp la freebox à redémarrer.
ensuite impossible d'éjecter le disque, donc je l'ai fait sans l'éjecter.
mais suite à çà le disque n'est pas en lecture seule mais il est affiché 2 fois dans la liste :
"sans titre " et " sans titre 1"

sachant que dans "sans titre" il n'y a rien je voulais savoir comment le supprimer.

si quelqu'un a une idée...

merci


----------



## Invité (24 Octobre 2010)

reboot de la Fbx HD ?


----------



## ivanlefou (25 Octobre 2010)

Invité a dit:


> reboot de la Fbx HD ?



si c'est un conseil je le teste ce soir, merci.


----------



## ivanlefou (26 Octobre 2010)

Invité a dit:


> reboot de la Fbx HD ?



un simple reboot et c'est ok!!!

merci


----------



## Invité (26 Octobre 2010)




----------

